# 3d smart TV less than 60,000 with EMI scheme?



## sumit.kumar348 (Aug 22, 2012)

3d smart TV less than 60,000 with EMI scheme????????


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 22, 2012)

Size?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 23, 2012)

What screen size do you want?
Apart from that get a an LED that is a smart TV and avoid 3D, thats my personal suggestion otherwise it is upto you.


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 23, 2012)

I too agree with aroraanant on point of getting an LED instead of 3D. But If you are looking for 3D TV only then I would suggest you to go for passive 3d sets as active ones will make you land in trouble.
As per the smart feature is concerned, go for one which provides you best apps.
Personally I adore LG 3d tv due to passive glasses and also their apps are also good enough.


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Aug 23, 2012)

Samsung has UA40ES6800R, Sony offers KDL-40HX850 and LG has 42LM6200 LED LCD TV in this range. Forum posts and review by actual users mostly favor LG because of its FPR panel and light weight glasses.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 23, 2012)

KDL-40HX850 -> 94k
UA40ES6800R -> 93k
42LM6200 -> 87k

Way beyond his budget.


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> Samsung has UA40ES6800R, Sony offers KDL-40HX850 and LG has 42LM6200 LED LCD TV in this range. Forum posts and review by actual users mostly favor LG because of its FPR panel and light weight glasses.



Yeah,,,,you are right on the point of LG being having FPR panel and light weighted glasses.....Toshiba and Vizio also have the passive glasses  but Its the FPR tech that differentiates LG from them.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 23, 2012)

I would advise anyone looking at buying a 2012 LG Cinema 3D  to take a proper demo as this year's LG models have sub par 2D quality. Lots of issues like poor motion resolution, uneven back lighting, blacks being blueish and lot more. The same is highlighted in all online reviews as well of 2012 LG Cinema 3D models.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi sumit.kumar348, LG WRman Greg here!

Randomuser111 is correct.  Take a look a the LG Cinema 3D Smart TV range. We got the best of 3D and  Smart TV in one beautiful Cinema Screen design. You can enjoy the  battery-free glasses, 2D to 3D conversion and a magic motion remote that  gives you more control over your entertainment.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tv.

LG WRman Greg out!


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 2, 2012)

LGWRGreg said:


> Hi sumit.kumar348, LG WRman Greg here!
> 
> Randomuser111 is correct.  Take a look a the LG Cinema 3D Smart TV range. We got the best of 3D and  Smart TV in one beautiful Cinema Screen design. You can enjoy the  battery-free glasses, 2D to 3D conversion and a magic motion remote that  gives you more control over your entertainment.
> 
> ...



Hey WRGreg,
Can you let us know whether the voice recognition feature is available with the recent crops of smart TV or not?


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Sam22 it's LG WRman Greg here!

Unfortunately the voice recognition feature is not available in India at the moment but it should be released next year. So please stay tuned and keep enjoying LG products in the mean time.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India.

LG WRman Greg out!


----------

